# Fun day at Clear fork



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

A couple friends and I were able to go down to the clear fork branch of the Mohican, we had a lot of fun and caught decent numbers of all species including this prize for the day!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow man great catch!! my dream fish! a brownie!! I can't wait to hit up the clear asap!!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

what a beast! nymphing? dries? man i'm pumped for the weekend now


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

LORDY!! I thought you had to fly into some place exotic to catch a brown like that!! I always get the Mohican and the Kokosing mixed up. I'll do some "googling". Echoing LK, nymphs? Dries?


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Dude, looks like you guys had a pretty decent time. Very nice fish for the 'Fork. Maybe it'll start swingin back up to what I've heard it used to be. Was the fishing pretty quick or did you really have to work for them? 
It seems that the river smallies in Central OH are pretty active now and if you can find em, it doesn't take much convincing. Did that seem to be the case on the Fork?


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

we were using nymphs, primarily, this guy i saw sitting at the end of a down log, he kept flashing and wouldn't take the prince nymph i offered a large stone fly to him and he crushed it. but we caught our share on the prince nymphs


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great catch, heard of good fish being caught there never seen one till now.
Good job to you and your friends!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice brown..Congrats on a great trip. Those big browns are there, but they are NOT easy. Personally, my largest there was a brown I lost close to hand, but much smaller than yours...probably a 15 incher. Mine had taken a klinkhamer.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Very Nice! for Ohio!!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Great looking fish!


----------

